# How often can you take Imodium?



## ness1967

Does anyone know how often you can take Imodium? Is it safe to take daily?


----------



## overitnow

Doctors and pharmacists say you can take pretty much ss much as you want as long as you want without any negative effects. Personally, I distrust those kinds of assurances and have never taken an anti-d through 10 years of daily D and have lived without the condition, now, for 10 years, just with supplementation.It's a choice, but it should be safe, if you don't mind the C leading to D blowouts.Mark


----------



## joymall

I have had to take Imodium AD for years now and take usually end up taking it several times a day. The only thing is that now I don't think it helps anymore, because my body must of gotten to use to it.


----------



## joymall

You have gone for 10 years without the D of IBS?? What are you taking to have such success for 10 years?


----------



## overitnow

I use a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV, designed for cholesterol control. Apparently, there are blood platelets in the bowels that act exactly like the platelets involved in cholesterol blockages which lead to inflammation and D. The flavonoids--grape seed and skin, gingko, bilberry, and quercetin--in the supplement control both of these problems. Originally, I took it only for my cardio problems. The effects on my bowels and digestion were totally unexpected.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95757 for some others' experiences.Mark


----------



## keycat

The instructions for Imodium say to take no more than 4 in 24 hours. I assume that's because taking more than 4 could easily lead to serious constipation in many people. I know from reading posts here that many people with IBS-D take many more than 4 Imodium a day on a regular basis. Personally, I try to avoid Imodium because it really stops me up. My stomach is extremely sensitive that way. Even 1/2 an Imodium can give me constipation for days, and when it finally wears off, I get D that lasts for hours. On the other hand, when my D was worse, my gastroenterologist recommended taking 1 Imodium every day when I woke up, to stop the D before it starts, so apparently it is safe to take every day at that dosage. I guess the main thing to be concerned about if you don't have issues with constipation is developing a tolerance for Imodium if you take it every day.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If you haven't been diagnosed and have diarrhea for too long you should go to the doctor rather than just taking Imodium for the long term.They have done some fairly long term studies on Imodium (for a few months at a time) in people who are known to have IBS and it appears safe to take daily at least for months on end.One reason to get a diagnosis is that long term Imodium use can cause problems for people with Ulcerative Colitis. They often have to use it, but need to be monitored by the doctor for a particular side effect they are prone to.


----------



## Guest

I only take Imodium when my "D" is at it's worst and I cannot get off the potty for more then 3 hour's straight.Then I start with 2 tablets , and if I keep going more (Afew more hours) , then I will take 1 more tablet , and if I still keep going for several more hours I've taken a forth tablet.For "Me" I get plugged so bad for several days afterwards.Without fail , the amount of Imodium I take works out equiling the amount of days I'm plugged.I always pay attention to the directions on any medication , and never take more then the recommended dose.


----------



## degrassi

I've taken imodium daily for 10 years. When my IBS-D was at its worst I took 5-6 and now I take 1/2-2 a day. For me atleast it has never stopped working, and I dont' get C from it.


----------



## Carmy

I take 2 initially. If I have something important to do or somewhere to go, I will continue taking 1 or 2 after every loose bm. Otherwise I let the D work out on its own. I have taken up to 6 in a short period of time and I guess I needed it because there were no side effects.


----------



## rockingirl

I take it daily. I have a coffee in the am when I wake up, use the bathroom, and then take one Immodium. Then I eat my breakfast a bit later. I then will take another in the evening if I'm going out to eat (but I don't do that too often, as the second one will most definitely leave me with C). Also, if I get some sort of D cramping during the day, I'll take a Librax rather than another Immodium. That will always stop the cramp before it turns into something worse. Luckily that doesn't happen too often though.I also try to leave one weekend day open so that I can just stay in and not take it so I'm not all stopped up for the next week.


----------



## Friday

I've taken it daily (1 a day) for about 8 months now, since I was diagnosed. If I stop for one day only the diarrhoea will return.


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi.I have taken Immodium every day since christmas, I have IBS-D for 9 years but since christmas non stop, I was taking 4-5 a day, and still having a bm daily. Ive managed to cut it down to 1 a day, sometimes may have to take 2 if going somewhere.My Doctor and Gastro Specialist said I could take them every day and other than making you constipated if you take too many, should not do you any harm.


----------



## Friday

What's PermaClear? Are you in the UK??


----------



## Lizamarie

Does anyone find that immodium makes them feel sick or is it just me????Ive been tryin Psyllium husk for D, it is actually quite good and is natural sorce of soluble fiber. think its a plant??? lol xx


----------



## sazzy

Immodium was my life saver for years. I never experienced negative effects, aside from the fact my body built up a tolerance to it and I ended up taking more and more to achieve the same effects, this was the reason I went back to my doctor to find something else, because the number I was taking was getting a bit too high for my liking - about 4 a day. I was the prescribed fybogel - and that was my miracle, it's not a drug but it sorted me pretty much out, still had the occasional bouts but nothing like I used to. Nowadays, I think my IBS seems to have pretty much gone away - I have my days but I feel normal in myself and my doctors seem to think it was linked to my hormones, because I had a nut allergy that developed at the same time - and that's also going. Anyway back to my point, when my IBS was at it's worst I used it and it kept me going and living life as best I could - I didn't seem to suffer what a lot of people got which was D held in for a few hours and then let out. I'd pretty much be sorted by the time I left for school in the morning, and my day would be ok. However, long term I wouldn't reccomend it really - as there are so many more things out there which don't just stop D for a day but can actually make you feel normal again, which is what everyone wants. And when you start taking immodiums you seem to get a comfort from it and won't switch.


----------



## Midnight123

I have to take Immodium at least 3 a day everyother day. I don't have any trouble with C. I don't like the side affects tho, I feel tired but I can't sleep. I have been taking Donnatal and immodium for 2 months and still have D sometimes. I am sick of it. I can hardly go anywhere. Don't have health insurance, so i have to just be happy with what I take, and hope for the best.


----------



## AmericanPatriot

joymall said:


> You have gone for 10 years without the D of IBS?? What are you taking to have such success for 10 years?


Matters of Cholesterol are usually indicative of Habba Syndrome, not IBS.Habba Syndrome is something that can be stopped near-completely, but IBS is not.This is not to say that he doesn't have IBS, but from what his solution suggests, it was more of a gallbladder thing. I could very well be wrong though.


----------



## Countrybumpkin89

My gastro docter told me that people with ibs can take up to 30 imodium a day without it being harmful. I find this very hard to believe though...from my experience it loses its effect the longer you take it. I used to manage on 1 or 2 every other day now its more like 8 or 9 and sometimes more.


----------



## CJ78

I know there are varying opinions on the forum for how much and often loperamide (and other drugs) can be taken.I would always advise that, be it OTC or prescription, never take more than is prescribed or described without consulting your doctor/GP.


----------



## jmc09

Countrybumpkin89 said:


> My gastro docter told me that people with ibs can take up to 30 imodium a day without it being harmful. I find this very hard to believe though...from my experience it loses its effect the longer you take it. I used to manage on 1 or 2 every other day now its more like 8 or 9 and sometimes more.


Yes this is an expert opinion ive been told too.The only thing i would say from personal experience is that if a person needs to take 12 or more of a tablet a day then they surely cannot be very effective?The problem with IBS though is that we might have tried every other option so would rather stick with something thats at least partly effective than nothing effective at all.


----------



## AmiL

I've been taking immodium every day for almost 3 years now, it used to be 2, 3 or 4 a day, but instead of me becoming 'used' to them, i actually found that I was starting to get constipated about 6 months ago by them. I now take 1 a day, but if i'm having a bad day I'll take 2. If I take more, i will struggle to go to the toilet for a day or so after, but all in all these have been a godsend. I don't know what I'd do without them, my doctor gives me 60 on prescription. With me, even when I don't have D and I just go 'normally', I get frequent BM's throughout the day so I still take immodium then which most people wouldn't recommend but i find taking them even when I dont get D works for me, as long as I just take 1


----------



## CJ78

Hi AmiL.I am hoping to find the same balance with loperamide now that the mebeverine seems to have helped reduce the spasming down.I am on 1 a day, first thing in the morning, and whilst not really D (and not really normal), I will review with my doc on my next visit in a few weeks.It does seem to be working though.


----------



## ratty

I have them on permanant presription from my doctor.These are really the only thing that holds me together and allows me out the house for any real lengh of time.Without them I doubt I would even make the corner shop.It all depends on how far I have to go and for how long and how I feel at the time how many I take.Into town 4,work is the worse with between 5 and 8 daily.Even if I visit a friend I will not get very far without 2 or three and allowing a few hours for them to take hold.Dispite taking them I still get chronic gut ache or churning etc for nearly the whole period I am out if not longer at times.Early mornings being the worse time for me.I still have to allow for a day a week without them so that I let things try to go back to normal.But if I have to get to work then it's a case of no option but to take them.There seems to be no other way at the moment and I really cannot afford to risk things what with just starting a new job.You get no cover on the machines for a toilet break and cannot stop even for a leak.I would be willing to try a few other things if I thought they would work,but only when I have the time to myself to try them without things impacting on my employment.


----------



## cw_2009

I take imodium most days


ratty said:


> I have them on permanant presription from my doctor.These are really the only thing that holds me together and allows me out the house for any real lengh of time.Without them I doubt I would even make the corner shop.It all depends on how far I have to go and for how long and how I feel at the time how many I take.Into town 4,work is the worse with between 5 and 8 daily.Even if I visit a friend I will not get very far without 2 or three and allowing a few hours for them to take hold.Dispite taking them I still get chronic gut ache or churning etc for nearly the whole period I am out if not longer at times.Early mornings being the worse time for me.I still have to allow for a day a week without them so that I let things try to go back to normal.But if I have to get to work then it's a case of no option but to take them.There seems to be no other way at the moment and I really cannot afford to risk things what with just starting a new job.You get no cover on the machines for a toilet break and cannot stop even for a leak.I would be willing to try a few other things if I thought they would work,but only when I have the time to myself to try them without things impacting on my employment.


----------



## mandy910429

hi, i am 20 years old i was slightly diagnose with celiac disease, but all of my but test came out negative except for one, either way 2 months ago i was hospitalized beacuse my electrolite leves were bad very low, and so was my calcium and potasium, my biopsis said i has my colon inflamated and had diarhea, i've had diarrhea for almost 20 years but it never intefered in my life, so i didndt bother, i usually go 5 times a day and very liquid , in the hospital they gave me imodium and it didnt stop, (i have been on a special diet since) so i took it for like 10 days, and it dint work until 6 days after, i took it 2 a twice, then i reduce the intake to 1 a day, and everything was fin i went 3 time and normal, so i decided to let it go and the next day almost 48 hours later, i had liquid evacuations again ¬¬ so i continued a dose of 1 a day that was again for 10 days, and everything got better, then i stopped using it and again liquid.... does anyone have had this... im really tired of not having good bowel movements


----------



## AmericanPatriot

Countrybumpkin89 said:


> My gastro docter told me that people with ibs can take up to 30 imodium a day without it being harmful. I find this very hard to believe though...from my experience it loses its effect the longer you take it. I used to manage on 1 or 2 every other day now its more like 8 or 9 and sometimes more.


THIRTY Imodium a day?


----------



## brittany.lynn

I've been taking Imodium on a daily basis for years now. On great days, I won't have to take any. On good days, I can take two or three and be okay. On bad days, I can take five or six and still suffer the diarrhea. I have read accounts of people taking as many as 20 - 30 a day without overdosing or visiting the hospital. The label says not to exceed so many in a certain amount of time but I've exceeded the limit many, many times without adverse effects. However, after using it in high doses for this long, my tolerance seems to keep growing and if there's any point I'm unable to get my hands on it my anxiety shoots completely through the roof and then I end up with diarrhea. I read somewhere once that Imodium has the chemical makeup of a narcotic, it just doesn't reach the blood/brain barrier making you feel high, which makes me uncomfortable considering I feel like I'm slightly dependent on it. While I know all medications have long lists of adverse effects, something I found on a side effect listing scared me. "A 26-year-old male with a history of opiate and alcohol abuse, began taking loperamide (Imodium) for the treatment of acute diarrhea. Despite denying euphoric effects from the drug, he gradually increased his intake to 320 mg per day. Attempts to stop the drug resulted in acute withdrawal (chest pain, shortness of breath, chills, diaphoresis, abdominal discomfort, nausea, and vomiting). Methadone relieved these symptoms. A slow methadone taper in an inpatient setting was successful in treating the physical dependence." I've always heard Methadone is primarily prescribed to ween addicts off of heroin. My uncle who was addicted to narcotics was put on methadone. Granted, at 2mg a pill, you'd be eating something like 160 Imodium a day which is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## BQ

> Granted, at 2mg a pill, you'd be eating something like 160 Imodium a day which is absolutely ridiculous.


Yeah.. so unless you plan on taking THAT many.. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## AmericanPatriot

brittany.lynn said:


> I've been taking Imodium on a daily basis for years now. On great days, I won't have to take any. On good days, I can take two or three and be okay. On bad days, I can take five or six and still suffer the diarrhea. I have read accounts of people taking as many as 20 - 30 a day without overdosing or visiting the hospital. The label says not to exceed so many in a certain amount of time but I've exceeded the limit many, many times without adverse effects. However, after using it in high doses for this long, my tolerance seems to keep growing and if there's any point I'm unable to get my hands on it my anxiety shoots completely through the roof and then I end up with diarrhea. I read somewhere once that Imodium has the chemical makeup of a narcotic, it just doesn't reach the blood/brain barrier making you feel high, which makes me uncomfortable considering I feel like I'm slightly dependent on it. While I know all medications have long lists of adverse effects, something I found on a side effect listing scared me. "A 26-year-old male with a history of opiate and alcohol abuse, began taking loperamide (Imodium) for the treatment of acute diarrhea. Despite denying euphoric effects from the drug, he gradually increased his intake to 320 mg per day. Attempts to stop the drug resulted in acute withdrawal (chest pain, shortness of breath, chills, diaphoresis, abdominal discomfort, nausea, and vomiting). Methadone relieved these symptoms. A slow methadone taper in an inpatient setting was successful in treating the physical dependence." I've always heard Methadone is primarily prescribed to ween addicts off of heroin. My uncle who was addicted to narcotics was put on methadone. Granted, at 2mg a pill, you'd be eating something like 160 Imodium a day which is absolutely ridiculous.


160 loperamide tablets a day, that's insane. It's incredible his body was able to handle that at all.


----------



## jmc09

mandy910429 said:


> hi, i am 20 years old i was slightly diagnose with celiac disease, but all of my but test came out negative except for one, either way 2 months ago i was hospitalized beacuse my electrolite leves were bad very low, and so was my calcium and potasium, my biopsis said i has my colon inflamated and had diarhea, i've had diarrhea for almost 20 years but it never intefered in my life, so i didndt bother, i usually go 5 times a day and very liquid , in the hospital they gave me imodium and it didnt stop, (i have been on a special diet since) so i took it for like 10 days, and it dint work until 6 days after, i took it 2 a twice, then i reduce the intake to 1 a day, and everything was fin i went 3 time and normal, so i decided to let it go and the next day almost 48 hours later, i had liquid evacuations again ¬¬ so i continued a dose of 1 a day that was again for 10 days, and everything got better, then i stopped using it and again liquid.... does anyone have had this... im really tired of not having good bowel movements


If your colon is inflamed you should taking anti inflammatories such as salazopyrin or mesalazine or maybe even budesonide.Loperamide is generally ineffective against diarrhoea caused by inflammation.I know as this happened with me.


----------



## Lam Phan

sazzy said:


> Immodium was my life saver for years. I never experienced negative effects, aside from the fact my body built up a tolerance to it and I ended up taking more and more to achieve the same effects, this was the reason I went back to my doctor to find something else, because the number I was taking was getting a bit too high for my liking - about 4 a day. I was the prescribed fybogel - and that was my miracle, it's not a drug but it sorted me pretty much out, still had the occasional bouts but nothing like I used to. Nowadays, I think my IBS seems to have pretty much gone away - I have my days but I feel normal in myself and my doctors seem to think it was linked to my hormones, because I had a nut allergy that developed at the same time - and that's also going. Anyway back to my point, when my IBS was at it's worst I used it and it kept me going and living life as best I could - I didn't seem to suffer what a lot of people got which was D held in for a few hours and then let out. I'd pretty much be sorted by the time I left for school in the morning, and my day would be ok. However, long term I wouldn't reccomend it really - as there are so many more things out there which don't just stop D for a day but can actually make you feel normal again, which is what everyone wants. And when you start taking immodiums you seem to get a comfort from it and won't switch.


Is fibogel for ibs d or c? Thank you


----------

